# Anyone Else Diggin' HBO's "True Detective"?



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE this show! Woddy Harrelson and Matthew McConaughey star. They are both superb. Dark, edgy, disturbing and mesmerizing...I wish this wasn't just an 8 week series.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Enjoy it.  Since we like both actors, we tried to watch it but it was just way too slow for our tastes.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

sigh no HBO here.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am soooo enjoying it.  The best acting I have seen in a very long time.  I, too, am sad that it is of such short duration.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

We have HBO for free for 3 months so are watching this show.  Sure am glad we will get to see all 8 shows.  Hank likes it more than I do.  It's too dark and slow for me.  But the actors are terrific!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

My new favorite show. Just brilliantly written and acted.

The last scene of the last episode creeped me out.

Spoiler


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Just watched the latest episode and this show gets better and better. I would think it was impossible because I already thought it was brilliant. 

No, this isn't some "action" show with shootings and car chases, etc...it's a slow, creepy, psychological thriller. My throat and chest ache from watching McConaughey inhale.

Ending statement by him this week sent shivers down my spine: "Then you better start asking the right f*cking questions."


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I guess there isn't any doubt about Matthew McConaughey being a smoker.

We were disappointed there wasn't a new episode last Sunday.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> I guess there isn't any doubt about Matthew McConaughey being a smoker.


lol No doubt.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> I guess there isn't any doubt about Matthew McConaughey being a smoker.
> 
> We were disappointed there wasn't a new episode last Sunday.


They didn't want to compete against the Super Bowl.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't know about you, but I would have switched from the boring Super Bowl.  AND, there's DVR.  Just grumbling.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Don't know about you, but I would have switched from the boring Super Bowl. AND, there's DVR. Just grumbling.


Yea that lopsided Super Bowl game wasn't worth pushing out a new True Detective episode another week.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Love it, not only is it superbly written and acted, but it is beautifully filmed! I heard they shot it in 35mm, which is rare for TV these days.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Love it, not only is it superbly written and acted, but it is beautifully filmed! I heard they shot it in 35mm, which is rare for TV these days.


Oh, that's interesting! Yes, the look of it is perfect.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just watched "Dallas Buyers Club" last night and I think MM's weight loss for this roll really effected the way he looks now, even though he gained most of it back, he does not look the same imo. It seems to have aged him in away.... He is still a handsome man but in a different way. Does anyone see this? I don't think it's a bad thing just interesting. He now has this lean, edgy quality which really comes out in this show. I think it is partly the weight loss and aging... but in the end it may serve him well... He has done some incredible work in the last few years and I am really rooting for him to win that Oscar! 

::knock wood::


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> I just watched "Dallas Buyers Club" last night and I think MM's weight loss for this roll really effected the way he looks now, even though he gained most of it back, he does not look the same imo. It seems to have aged him in away.... He is still a handsome man but in a different way. Does anyone see this? I don't think it's a bad thing just interesting. He now has this lean, edgy quality which really comes out in this show. I think it is partly the weight loss and aging... but in the end it may serve him well... He has done some incredible work in the last few years and I am really rooting for him to win that Oscar!
> 
> ::knock wood::


I did notice that on True Detective before I realized he lost all that weight for that movie. I haven't seen it yet, but it's on my to-do list. That looks like a good movie. He's turned into a great actor. I've always like him. He did pretty good work early on like in Lone Star, then he went with the romantic comedy route. Glad to see him go back to some good stuff because he has been nailing it the last few years!

That would be great if he wins the Oscar. He seems like a down to earth guy even though he's a movie star.

Woody Harrelson and Matthew McConaughey played brothers in the 90s movie EdTv, cool to see them together in a much more deeper roles.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Alan Petersen said:


> I did notice that on True Detective before I realized he lost all that weight for that movie. I haven't seen it yet, but it's on my to-do list. That looks like a good movie. He's turned into a great actor. I've always like him. He did pretty good work early on like in Lone Star, then he went with the romantic comedy route. Glad to see him go back to some good stuff because he has been nailing it the last few years!
> 
> That would be great if he wins the Oscar. He seems like a down to earth guy even though he's a movie star.
> 
> Woody Harrelson and Matthew McConaughey played brothers in the 90s movie EdTv, cool to see them together in a much more deeper roles.


Just so you know, Dallas Buyers Club is ava to stream on Amazon, I watched it last night...!

And yes he is very down to earth, it really is not an act and I have a great MM story... it actually happen to my friend when I lived in Atlanta. She went to our local YMCA to work out and was running on a treadmill, she looks over and who is on the treadmill next to her but Mr. McConaughey! He gave her a nice smile and kept on running, he was in town shooting the movie "We Are Marshall". We were both impressed that he easily could have afforded to go to a fancy private gym but there he was in our local Y!

Oh and I think EdTV is a great and somewhat underrated movie!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I dunno....I wanted to like it, thought I would like it more than I am.  I don't mind leisurely paced shows, but it's past that.  The second episode was better than the first.  I haven't had time to watch any more, will try to catch up with HBO GO on my Fire HDX 8.9...

it doesn't help that I'm not a Woody Harrelson fan, though this is the best of the few things I've seen him in.

Betsy


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Last night's episode was quite revealing. There sure is a lot of spookiness in this show.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Last night's episode was quite revealing. There sure is a lot of spookiness in this show.


I was disappointed (after all the build up)


Spoiler



that the creepy guy in the underwear and gas mask was killed just like that, but I get it, there is more going on than just a couple of psychos


 in the swamps.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Did anyone else think


Spoiler



hey, tall creepy blond dude doesn't have scarred, shiny skin? And what's going to happen with Marty's daughter? Do you think those disturbing pictures and barbie scenarios are linked to this investigation?


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I have been checking out this show on various websites and can tell there are so many hints I've been missing. Good thing I recorded them as it is quite apparent I need to go back and see the whole thing again.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw this one yesterday - we watched episode 1 last night. I'm hooked. And I've downloaded The King in Yellow. 
http://io9.com/the-one-literary-reference-you-must-know-to-appreciate-1523076497


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I saw this one yesterday - we watched episode 1 last night. I'm hooked. And I've downloaded The King in Yellow.
> http://io9.com/the-one-literary-reference-you-must-know-to-appreciate-1523076497


Cool just downloaded it myself.

I also bought the show's writer's book:


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Last episode... sooooo good. 

Only 2 left I think!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the theme song!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> I love the theme song!


It's a great song!






I ended up buying that groups album on iTunes (the one that includes that song), it's pretty good. Mellow, psychedelic type country music. I guess that song is like ten years old. I hadn't heard of the group until True Detective.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I had never heard of that group either.  I think about Willie Nelson and Waylon Jennings when I hear it.  Thanks for the scoop on the album.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just watched that 6-minute continual shot from the last episode on YouTube - brilliant. Don't know whether I'd have realized it was one long shot if I hadn't read about it, but wow. Amazing.

Funny, DH is one of the first to complain about a show being "slow" but he hasn't complained about that at all with this one. Dark, yes. Weird, at times. Slow? Not so much. Maybe because there's so much going on with the acting and characters I don't notice a lack of "action action". I have a feeling I'll be going back and watching again once it's over - see what clues might've been dropped. One thing the writer mentioned in a YouTube clip I just saw -


Spoiler



the reason Rust asks the detectives for the beer - besides that he's a functioning alcoholic - is that he knows they're after him, and that once he starts drinking, nothing he says is "admissible". He just wants to know what they've got so he can continue investigating on his own.



Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Very interesting Meemo, re the beer drinking!  I just finished watching this week's and I have no idea how they're going to tie all this up in only 2 more episodes.

I did buy The King in Yellow for 99 cents from Amazon to hunt for clues (before I watch the whole thing over again after the series concludes).


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> I just finished watching this week's and I have no idea how they're going to tie all this up in only 2 more episodes.


I thought the same thing! It seems like they'd need 3 or 4 to do it justice.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> I thought the same thing! It seems like they'd need 3 or 4 to do it justice.


I hope they don't have a season ending cliffhanger that we have to wait until 2015.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

From what I've read, this season will be "self-contained" and will wrap up in the next 2 episodes.  If there's a second season, it will be with a new storyline and new cast and characters - much like American Horror Story. (Well, with AHS much of the cast remains constant but the characters and setting changes.)


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Meemo said:


> From what I've read, this season will be "self-contained" and will wrap up in the next 2 episodes. If there's a second season, it will be with a new storyline and new cast and characters - much like American Horror Story. (Well, with AHS much of the cast remains constant but the characters and setting changes.)


That's what I've read as well. It better be true, because I'm on a 90 day "gift" HBO subscription!!!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

This series is so dark it's giving me a stomach ache..but the acting is top notch.  I will be sorry to see it end next week.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I would think Matthew M. would get a nomination for some sort of Emmy for this thing.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> I would think Matthew M. would get a nomination for some sort of Emmy for this thing.


 I agree. An Emmy to go along with his brand new Oscar.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Was that intense or what? I'm glad I watched it at 7 pm instead of later.  I hope I don't dream about


Spoiler



that weird guy (The Yellow King?) tonight.



Great series! Weird, but great. Finished reading "The King in Yellow" and other than a cursory resemblance to something, I don't know what it had to do with True Detective.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Spoiler



I really believed that the only way to finish the series last night was for them both to be killed. My stomach clenched for the whole hour. I think that it was a satisfying ending to a very dark series.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

While watching it, I thought


Spoiler



they had been killed.


 I, also, was satisfied with the ending.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree! Though,


Spoiler



I thought just Rust would be killed... I felt like Woody would live to tell the tale. The guy that played Errol was amazing, one of the creepiest characters I've ever seen. Amazing with how little he is actually in it.... the whole thing with the accents, the sister(?) and the kid on the playground! Lord! Great show!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

OK, I can't read everyone's messages yet, but I recently got HBO and watched the first episode of True Detective last night. I'm definitely intrigued!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Matthew McC has been nominated for an Emmy for this.  The series may have been nominated as well.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Well I'm only one episode in, but both he and Woody Harrelson are excellent so far.

Also, I love the visual style/direction by Cary Fukunaga. It's reminiscent of his work on the Jane Eyre remake, and yet different enough to be well-suited to this (completely dissimilar) story and setting.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

The series is so good. I hope season two is as good.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

spotsmom said:


> Matthew McC has been nominated for an Emmy for this. The series may have been nominated as well.


Woody Harrelson was as well, as was the director and writer. And yes the series was nominated for best drama series.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

balaspa said:


> The series is so good. I hope season two is as good.


There is no season two. It was a one shot deal. I believe there are more True D's in the works but not these actors or plot.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a season two - just different actors/characters and a different setting. The writer has said it'll be set in California with 4 "major characters"; I've seen all kinds of casting rumors but nothing's confirmed yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wanted to like it. I really did. I can appreciate how well done it is, but I guess I actually have to like at least one of the protagonists.... 

I'll probably check out season 2, just because the first season _was_ really well done.

Betsy


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am always fascinated by people who want to like at least someone in a show. I need to care, but I don't have to like them. For example, in House of Cards, there is not one redeeming person in the entire show - and I love that show. It's my favorite show. To me, having anti-heroes as the protagonists is cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

balaspa said:


> I am always fascinated by people who want to like at least someone in a show. I need to care, but I don't have to like them. For example, in House of Cards, there is not one redeeming person in the entire show - and I love that show. It's my favorite show. To me, having anti-heroes as the protagonists is cool.


I don't think I'm really that fascinating.  It's not about anti-heroes. I love anti-heroes. I Love House of Cards. I adore Kevin Spacey's character. And his wife.  I loved _The Sopranos_. And _Boardwalk Empire_. And _Deadwood_. I can like a character without him or her being a nice person. It was about these two specific characters. Maybe I should have said "Care" instead of "like." I'm not totally sure why I really didn't like TD; I thought I'd really like it and was very excited about the show coming on. I even appreciated Woody Harrelson in the role, though I don't think much of him in most roles. Maybe it was the storytelling. *shrug* I enjoyed the first couple of episodes and then for me, it just got very muddled. Nothing's for everyone. 

Betsy


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, I finished the first season! I didn't *like* either guy, in the sense that I'd want to be their friend, but I did like them as characters, because they were complex and interesting.

However, the finale was... not quite up to snuff with the rest of it, for me. :/ There was just so much about the show that was different, and then the resolution was fairly typical.

Still, True Detective was ambitious, and impeccably acted and shot. I'm very curious to see what they line up for Season 2.


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed TD, but I am pretty disappointed in the amount of dialogue that was stolen, lock, stock and barrel, from Thomas Ligotti's work, without attribution.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Flopstick said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed TD, but I am pretty disappointed in the amount of dialogue that was stolen, lock, stock and barrel, from Thomas Ligotti's work, without attribution.


I've heard about that, I haven't read Ligotti, so I don't know, but there are two camps, your camp that states he 100% plagiarized him, and others that say, no he did not:

http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2014/08/06/true_detective_plagiarized_no_nic_pizzolatto_did_not_plagiarize_thomas_ligotti.html
http://flavorwire.com/471276/no-true-detective-didnt-plagiarize-thomas-ligotti-hume-schopenhauer-or-anyone-else

And there are more.

I first became aware of Ligotti when Nic Pizzolatto (writer of True Detective) mentioned him as an inspiration back in February:

http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2014/02/02/writer-nic-pizzolatto-on-thomas-ligotti-and-the-weird-secrets-of-true-detective/

I like to read hard boiled detective stories, and they all have very similar flaws and dialogues. But I wouldn't put those books or True Detective in the Shia Labeouf realm which to me, that is plagiarism:

http://time.com/6094/shia-labeouf-plagiarism-scandal/

Accusing a writer of all out stealing/plagiarizing is one of the worst accusations that be can be hurled at him/her. Perhaps Ligotti will sue if he feels he's been plagiarized. Then everything can come out in a court of law.


----------



## Flopstick (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah, the trouble is that the 'there was no plagiarism' camp tend to argue that there is no reason that both writers couldn't have come up with these concepts independently, as many others have also, when that's not really the point. It's the wholesale lifting of _specific_ phrases and metaphors that makes it more than subconscious derivation. I also tend to assume that Pizzolatto was fully aware of how close his dialogue was to Ligotti, and that this was his reason for not acknowledging Ligotti when he initially acknowledged his other influences - because he didn't want to draw attention to it.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Interesting discussion today between screenwriters John August and Craig Mazin about the True Detective potential plagiarism issue. Link to podcast episode: http://johnaugust.com/2014/threshers-mergers-and-the-top-two-boxes

(It's the first thing they discuss.)

They're both big fans of True Detective but sort of come down on opposite sides of this situation.


----------

